# searching for a manufacturer that does three jobs in one



## z!ll^h0ne (Dec 28, 2007)

hey, guys do any of you know if there is a T-shirt manufacturer that provides blank T-shirts, stitches or press your company's logo onto the T-shirt and press your designs on the T-shirt as well inthe U.S. preferably?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

z!ll^h0ne said:


> hey, guys do any of you know if there is a T-shirt manufacturer that provides blank T-shirts, stitches or press your company's logo onto the T-shirt and press your designs on the T-shirt as well inthe U.S. preferably?


Pretty much all silkscreeners can get your embroidery done, and all embroiderers can get your silkscreening done. Them getting you blanks is the easiest part. So you shouldn't have to go to more than 1 source to get all what you want done.


----------



## kriscad (Dec 18, 2006)

yea...! thats easy.


----------

